#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-02-16
<TommyT> anybody awake?
<kwadroke_> yeah
<TommyT> any familiarity with tweaking Radeon cards?
<TommyT> I was given a laptop and the stock open Radeon in Ubuntu doesn't sleep right. fglrx doesn't work with it.
<TommyT> there's a program called radeontool that's supposed to let you tweak bits but it apparently does nothing.
<kwadroke_> might be using the opensource driver
<TommyT> yeah, it's the open source driver, but I gather from my searches it hasn't gotten a lot of attention, at least for the Radeon 1100
<TommyT> or whatever the chipset is actually known as
<kwadroke_> might be able to do something with xset, I think
<zillah> hi all
<TommyT> howdy, zillah!
<zillah> hows it going?
<kwadroke_> hello zillah
<zillah> hi kwadroke
<TommyT> I used radeontool to read some registers in the video card, put the thing to sleep, woke it to garbled screen, and via a ssh tried to write the registers using radeontool and ... nothing. the registers didn't update.
<TommyT> I haven't played with xset but I think it's not low-level enough, unless it can tweak registers.
<az7> what isup
<zillah> hey az7
<kwadroke_> not sure. I had some issues with my Ubuntu shutting off the monitor, and xset is supposed to fix it
<D0ubleB> Hi az7
<TommyT> yeah, reading the man page, xset lets you mess with X defaults and stuff, like the font path and the Energy Star settings.
<TommyT> I think to diagnose my Radeon problem I am going to have to get hardcore enough to compile it... or at least load the -dev packages.
<kwadroke_> I personally don't like putting computers to sleep
<kwadroke_> I'd just shut them down
<TommyT> yeah, but it's a laptop, and it's easy to forget and close the lid
<kwadroke_> I usually disable that
<TommyT> I guess I will have to.
<TommyT> I don't know if this particular one overheats when the lid is closed, but that would be my big concern
<kwadroke_> I like the computer to still run when I close the lid as I'm usually just moving it and will use again
<kwadroke_> I don't give it time to over hear
<kwadroke_> *overheat
<TommyT> Yeah, I'm probably over-thinking this. I always try to fix them up well enough I can pass them on to the next person with a minimum of explanation.
<TommyT> This one came with Windows Vista Home Premium on it <gag>
<TommyT> amazingly painful, that OS is
<Ahmuck> hello, hello
<TommyT> greetings!
<D0ubleB> Ahmuck, hello
<zillah> hey Ahmuck
<TommyT> anybody else been following the HBGary breakin in Ars Technica? Most educationial.
<TommyT> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/02/anonymous-speaks-the-inside-story-of-the-hbgary-hack.ars
<TommyT> this is the latest, describing exactly how they were broken into
<zillah> i've been reading some of it
<zillah> i thought the just emailed an admin and askin him to change the pass to changeme123
<zillah> the=they
<D0ubleB> me too I follow @ioerror on twitter he talks about all the time
<TommyT> it sounds like they unleashed all their techniques for maximum embarrassment of the target.
<D0ubleB> good i say
<D0ubleB> should'nt have went after anon
<TommyT> actually the publicity is bad for HBGary but I'm glad it's being described in detail because it will help more folks know best security practices
<D0ubleB> true
<TommyT> I have to go... goodnight, all!
<D0ubleB> any one ready for natty?
<az7> heard there wasn't going to be a release candidate?
<D0ubleB> no i haven't
<zillah_> im not sure i think he was going to reinstall the other day
<zillah_> i think he may be waiting on me to give him a disc to re-install
<zillah_> he's on satellite internet
<zillah> oh wrong window
<D0ubleB> ha!
<zillah> lol
<Ahmuck> it means if you don't know security, find someone that does
<D0ubleB> :)
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-02-15
<az7> chat night!
